

Student Member Develops Device That Mimics Brain - akulbansal
http://theinstitute.ieee.org/people/students/student-member-develops-device-that-mimics-brain

======
Jd
These over-hyped stories are getting amusing. Next year I expect:

 _Headline_

Nine year old African girl develops brain-enhancing neuroimplants with a set
of toothpicks after watching a educational video on $25 laptop received from
microfinancing initiative.

 _True story_ (not in linked post)

Kid watches stupid stunt on Youtube. Attempting same, stabs self in the eye
and almost dies.

------
andrewcooke
another news piece - [http://engineering.stanford.edu/announcement/stanford-
engine...](http://engineering.stanford.edu/announcement/stanford-engineering-
team-wins-100000-qualcomm-innovation-fellowship)

sections from the project web site -
<http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/challenge.html>
<http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/neurogrid.html>
<http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/goals.html>

see biot's comment for the paper -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4819775>

------
rational_indian
The article reads like a fluff piece...doesn't describe how they achieved this
in any detail at all.

~~~
biot
What's with your obnoxious sense of entitlement? This is an announcement of
their receipt of the fellowship and the level of detail provided is reflective
of that. Next time, rather than whinging in public you could have done 2
minutes of research and unearthed the paper:

[http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/documents/NEFo...](http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/documents/NEFonNeurogrid.pdf)

~~~
rational_indian
Thanks for the link and sorry about the offensive tone.

------
reznikvova
The real deal : [http://discovermagazine.com/2009/oct/06-brain-like-chip-
may-...](http://discovermagazine.com/2009/oct/06-brain-like-chip-may-solve-
computers-big-problem-energy)

